# [SOLVED] what fs type am I using?  and how can I run a scan?

## kingcoras

Okay, I admit, I must have screwed something up when doing the install, because I've got conflicting information, and the initial boot up is saying it can't run an fsck because the magic number is bad...  and what's worse, it's my / partition, so it isn't like I can just umount it and check it.  

so here is my conundrum...  

contents of /etc/fstab

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda7               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /home           reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/sda6               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

contents of /etc/mtab

```

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

udev /dev devtmpfs rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1008218,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda7 / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

configfs /sys/kernel/config configfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda5 /home reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0

```

output of mount command  (is this the same as mtab? and is there another synonym for it I'm missing?)

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1008218,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda7 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

configfs on /sys/kernel/config type configfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sda5 on /home type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

```

so which one is right, and how can I get the system to do a proper fsck?

----------

## TomWij

 *kingcoras wrote:*   

> magic number is bad

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_boot_record

Sounds like you have corruption or tampered with the boot; you'll need to fix the EBR before you can proceed, assuming nothing else has been corrupted or tampered with.

----------

## wjb

What did you format root (/dev/sda7) as? It kind of looks like you formatted as reiser but are telling the system (via fstab) that its ext4?

----------

## kingcoras

I really hope it isn't the EBR...  if it is, my entire linux install would go down the toilet if it suddenly failed, or if I screwed up the fix.  

On the other hand, we have my horrible memory...  I MEANT to format it ext4, but maybe I did format as reiserfs and put ext4 in fstab.  If that's the case, and I flip the fs type in fstab, would that fix my problem?

----------

## kingcoras

okay, when I changed the fs type in fstab, if was fine.  I can't believe I did that.

----------

## TomWij

No idea if there is a check for the padding magic number in the EBR, it might just boot fine if those numbers were wrong; but well, apparently it wasn't that magic number. Good that you figured it out.  :Smile: 

----------

